# Wrist sling yes or no?



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been using a finger sling for a year and a half or so and still can't quite get comfortable with it. I'm always afraid that the string is going to come off over my knuckle after a shot so I end up grabbing a little sometimes and screwing up my follow through. I know it is not going to fall but I feel the tug on my finger and there's always that "maybe" feeling. 

I tried a do it yourself thing with a shoelace initially but I am using this one right now:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-finger-sling.html

Are wrist slings any better? Anyone have something they have found to be good? 
I'm willing to experiment a little, just looking for some direction.
Thanks
-Jim


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jim -

I'm a big fan of wrist slings.
They work and are pretty idiot-proof; all you really have to do is remember to put it one and engage it when shooting. 
If you set the length correctly, it really can't not work.

There are a few on the market and this is what I recommend:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-para-cord-wrist-sling.html

You get a lot of opinions, but that's just mine.
Viper1 out.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes. Wrist slings are just so secure. I tried a finger sling for a couple years when Coach Lee made it sound like finger slings are essential and I was trying to understand his technique. Nope. Wrist slings are more secure, both physically and psychologically.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

After trying several finger slings including the SF one you mention, it always comes back to the simple Korean sling tied the traditional way. I make mine with paracord with small (3/8") pieces of tight fitting vinyl tubing to keep it from working loose. You do have to snug it up a bit every so often. Tried wrist slings but didn't work out for me, I didn't like the feel.
Also, during the roll over, slings tend to slip down the handle so I put a piece of cloth tape on the back to create friction and keep it from slipping.


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

Or make your own sling.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrist sling will only worsen your bow grabbing because it lets the bow drop or rotate in a manner which is very uncomfortable to you so you grab the bow preventing it making all the moves...


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Never like wrist sling only finger slings


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

as mika mentioned was the case with me, I have always made my finger slings from hockey laces, and can honestly say I have never had it fail, as in slipped off and cant think of ever feeling insecure about it. but to each his own, cant go wrong with vipers recommendation it worth a try for 4$ if it makes you feel more secure, good luck.

wayne


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Try both & see which gives a better outcome .. IME once I moved to a wrist string no more torque problems - maybe I just didn't use a finger sling properly but the results tell all - M


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Jim -
> 
> I'm a big fan of wrist slings.
> They work and are pretty idiot-proof; all you really have to do is remember to put it one and engage it when shooting.
> ...


Dumb question... How do you use this type of wrist sling? I'm used to the kind that is attached to the riser by the stabilizer bolt. Might be just the thing for my daughter.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Markliep said:


> Try both & see which gives a better outcome .. IME once I moved to a wrist string no more torque problems - maybe I just didn't use a finger sling properly but the results tell all - M


Exactly right. I use either a shoe lace or the SF sling. The SF finger sling works quite well. As for the shoe lace -- well you can get many lovely colors from Amazon and I have a sparkley rainbow one!



You can also have your coach grab (or take hold of) the stabilizer as you let go so that you learn that the bow isn't going to crash to the ground. 

RE: grabbing: take a tube of lip balm and hold it with your bow hand last three fingers , middle/ring/pinkie curled into your palm so that you're holding the bow --or the bow is resting between your index and thumb. That will sure teach how to eliminate grabbing since the rest of your fingers aren't in contact with the bow.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Sosius said:


> Dumb question... How do you use this type of wrist sling? I'm used to the kind that is attached to the riser by the stabilizer bolt. Might be just the thing for my daughter.


Tried the attached to the riser by stabilizer bolt sling for a bit and for me it didn't do anything as far as keeping my hand relaxed enough to let the bow -- still had a grabbing problem til I went to a finger sling. I guess it is a matter of of preference.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Sosius said:


> Dumb question... How do you use this type of wrist sling? I'm used to the kind that is attached to the riser by the stabilizer bolt. Might be just the thing for my daughter.


adjustable end around your wrist, and end with hook goes around riser and hooks back on wrist portion. 

wayne


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Sosius said:


> I'm used to the kind that is attached to the riser by the stabilizer bolt.


We call those bow slings.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I pretty much copied from the K-1 site and made my own with paracord. http://www.k1-archery.com/Accessories/Slings/K1-Perfect-Fingersling-------The-Best-.html 
I found the right length by moving the knot around, then melted the knot end together when I got it right. Instead of the plastic tubing, I sewed the two strands together close enough to the crossing string that it stays in postion and doesn't need to be retied. When I put it on, I snug it by pulling on the middle or pulling back against the bow before I start shooting. The harder you pull, the tighter it gets, which increases confidence. 

Essentially, this is the shoelace sling, but trimmed and sewn together so it doesn't have to be tied each time. 

K-1 also shows a hybrid (wrist/thumb) and wrist sling you can buy or reverse engineer. Get some shoelace or paracord and try it out (maybe with someone else's bow).


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Finger Sling, make sure you have the right size and set it up correctly.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

RickBac said:


> Finger Sling, make sure you have the right size and set it up correctly.


What is the right way to set up a finger sling Rick?


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

c365 said:


> What is the right way to set up a finger sling Rick?


Good question, maybe I'm missing something simple...
-Jim


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

JimB1 said:


> Good question, maybe I'm missing something simple...
> -Jim


My thought too Jim.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Started with a finger sling and never tried any other type because the finger sling worked well for me. It's also simplicity itself.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe I'm just no remembering correctly (distinct possibility) but I thought that under certain rules you couldn't have a sling that attached to the bow

Get some small "O" rings or piece of RC fuel tubing...that will keep the sling tighter on your fingers.
OR
learn to tie proper knots on the shoe strings. My issue is that I have a hard time removing the sling as it stays fairly snug (I tie my own)

this will keep you from feeling like it is coming off your fingers
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-finger-sling.html


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

My preference is the finger sling.

I use this design, but make it from para cord. It's easy to get on/off and adjust the length. I like to have about a 1" to 1 1/2" gap that will allow the bow to jump forward.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX0iNyXdis0


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

DWilloughby said:


> My preference is the finger sling.
> I use this design, but make it from para cord. It's easy to get on/off and adjust the length. I like to have about a 1" to 1 1/2" gap that will allow the bow to jump forward.


Yes, and finally had time to video my version:


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

ThomVis said:


> Yes, and finally had time to video my version:


+1

I use an old shoelace and tie it like this video, works really well and feels very secure. Impossible to just fall off, and easy to take off if you want to.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Personally I myself use finger slings, first doing the old shoelace DIY sling with using some old shoelace lying in a drawer (don't even know if it's mine, creeped me out a bit for a while). It became a hassle, as I never felt so comfortable with getting the length right. But comfort aside it did work for all purposes, and in time it got some getting used to even though I always felt in the back of my mind it was too slack.

Essentially I think it was just the fact that I can adjust it that bothered me the most, so I opted to buy a simple manufactured finger sling. I avoided the ones from AAE because they looked like they'd give me serious rugburn on my fingers. I got this though from Legend Archery. It is smooth, works well and is tightly snug against the riser when I use it. Of course, your mileage my vary and you'll have to try the different sizes to find the right one for your hand. And now, my shoelace is my backup sling. I should go back to it some time though just to refeel it...

Wrist slings, I never tried so you won't see me biasing over the finger slings. Just my two cents of my experiences with them.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

This is my fave. went through a few before I got this one. The hook is a little bigger than Lancaster one that Viper linked to making it easier to get on and off and it has some additional cushion on the strap. It is two straps and goes around my middle and the hook attaches to the wrist strap.

http://www.k1-archery.com/Accessories/Slings/K1-Perfect-SlingThing-with-Hook.html


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

This works the best for me, paracord and 3/16" ID vinyl tubing. Easily adjustable too. Vinyl tubing idea came from Golden Gate JOAD.
A wrist sling is also easily made, maybe I'll try one soon.


----------

